# Cook a fattie in the oven?



## kavey

I was wanting to make a fattie tonight but the sky decided its gonna fall on us all day so the smoker is out. Curious if you can make one in an oven or do I need to figure out new dinner plans? Someone please let me know how to cook one in the oven if you can. Thanks


----------



## arnie

I see no reason you can’t do a fatty in the oven.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






You’ll just be giving up the great smoke flavor. 

350 for a couple of hours ought to just about do it

You may want to use a drip pan


----------



## pineywoods

You can do it in the oven if you have to just make sure you get the proper internal temps. I would place a pan on the rack below the fatty to catch all the grease that drips out. I would cook it at 250-350 personally if I had to do one in the oven


----------



## kavey

I guess I will find out then :) Im not sure my smoker does a whole lot for the flavor anyway. Its a cheapy... it makes great food but I think its more from the way it cooks than the smoke... its hard to get really good smoke out of it. Its one of the cheap master forge electrics.


----------



## raptor700

Pineywoods said:


> You can do it in the oven if you have to just make sure you get the proper internal temps. I would place a pan on the rack below the fatty to catch all the grease that drips out. I would cook it at 250-350 personally if I had to do one in the oven


  I'm with Jerry,

The higher temps will give you a nice crisp bacon.

Good luck


----------



## gozz21

I have made a fattie in the oven.  I just baked it at 350 and put it on a broiler pan with a drip pan underneath to catch all the grease.  I just cooked it to 170 IT and it came out great.


----------



## kavey

It came out delicious. I barely got any.. was late to get in there. LOL

Cant wait to do one on the smoker.. bet it will be even better.


----------



## kavey

It was too good...sent my wife into labor..lol


----------



## SmokinAl

Glad to hear it turned out well!


----------

